# Making wine racks



## berrycrush (Jan 8, 2020)

Within a few weeks after moving into a new home with bigger basement space, I racked up a couple of grands of power tool bills between Home Depot and Amazon. To put them in use I am embarking on a wood working project -- making my own wine racks. I figured many people here had been there and done that, so I'd like to pick your brain, or your design. I am looking for simplicity and efficiency. Material cost wise I am looking at around 50 cents per bottle on the scale of above 200 bottles. What had you done? Any ideas?


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats on the house and tools Greg. The simplest least expensive volume storage is the diamond racks. Make them 13" x 13" to be able to store Burgandy bottles as well. If you really want efficient storage make the diamonds 60 degree.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2020)

Here is what I made. Holds 90 cases and cost me about 600.00. the hat works out to about 55 cents per bottle.


----------



## Ct Winemaker (Jan 8, 2020)

Here’s what we did. It’s a variety of old cases and crates from flea markets etc. We just brushed them off (cleaned) and then coated them with a couple of coats of plain old amber shellac.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 8, 2020)

berrycrush said:


> Within a few weeks after moving into a new home with bigger basement space, I racked up a couple of grands of power tool bills between Home Depot and Amazon. To put them in use I am embarking on a wood working project -- making my own wine racks. I figured many people here had been there and done that, so I'd like to pick your brain, or your design. I am looking for simplicity and efficiency. Material cost wise I am looking at around 50 cents per bottle on the scale of above 200 bottles. What had you done? Any ideas?



Here is a good thread on such racks: https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/finally-built-my-wine-rack.44954/

Because you explicitly mentioned efficiency, I will be biased and point you to my own 60-degree (Harlequin) diamonds, as @mainshipfred alluded to: https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/finally-built-my-wine-rack.44954/page-2#post-513850


----------



## jking (Jan 9, 2020)

I built this rack a few months ago to keep up with my batches, as I was running out of storage. 160 bottle capacity. Cost about $65 in material plus my time to make it.


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm no wood whisperer.
I am making a free standing wine rack for the living room; ~220 capacity.
It's gone over budget and behind schedule. I'm at ~$1.50 per bottle.
Just need to get some trim on the front to cover the edges of plywood.
I'll get a picture here soon...


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jan 9, 2020)

1/4 inch plywood assembled into metal shelving. Spacers (front & back) for height are PEX tubing with 10 gauge wire running from bottom to top. Back/sides are wire mesh.

cost? everything except shelf was scrap


----------



## montanarick (Jan 9, 2020)

JohnT said:


> Here is what I made. Holds 90 cases and cost me about 600.00. the hat works out to about 55 cents per bottle.


Nice Job! I'm in the process of designing a new wine cellar and hope to get it started soon


----------



## montanarick (Jan 9, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> Congrats on the house and tools Greg. The simplest least expensive volume storage is the diamond racks. Make them 13" x 13" to be able to store Burgandy bottles as well. If you really want efficient storage make the diamonds 60 degree.


Are your bins 13" on a side - or are they bigger? also did you make at 60° or 45°?


----------



## Cellar Vader (Jan 9, 2020)

Check out "The Home Winemaking Channel" on YouTube and find the video he made of the wine racks he built. He gives you the measurements too. I made these a couple years back entirely from 1"x2" firring strips. Dirt cheap, and they are quite efficient. You need to do a fair amount of ripping for the bottle supports, but it was actually a fun project, and again, I don't think I spent $50 on the wood. I made 2 racks that hold108 bottles. On that note, time to build more! Good luck!
(In the attached pic, the racks are just free-standing inside the 2x4 frame that I used to build my bar.)


----------



## montanarick (Jan 9, 2020)

Cellar Vader said:


> Check out "The Home Winemaking Channel" on YouTube and find the video he made of the wine racks he built. He gives you the measurements too. I made these a couple years back entirely from 1"x2" firring strips. Dirt cheap, and they are quite efficient. You need to do a fair amount of ripping for the bottle supports, but it was actually a fun project, and again, I don't think I spent $50 on the wood. I made 2 racks that hold108 bottles. On that note, time to build more! Good luck!
> (In the attached pic, the racks are just free-standing inside the 2x4 frame that I used to build my bar.)View attachment 58197


Looks great - thanks for the info


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 9, 2020)

montanarick said:


> Are your bins 13" on a side - or are they bigger? also did you make at 60° or 45°?



They are 13.25 x 13.25 and turned on a 45. Look at @sour_grapes post #5 for the 60. He's the one that told me about it but after I already build mine.


----------



## montanarick (Jan 9, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> They are 13.25 x 13.25 and turned on a 45. Look at @sour_grapes post #5 for the 60. He's the one that told me about it but after I already build mine.


Thanks


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 9, 2020)

I made this rack based on a design from the book “The Homebuilt Winery”. I made a jig to make each rack which made it go relatively quickly.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 9, 2020)

*@Mcjeff, @**Cellar Vader*
Where do you get the 1x1s? They are more expensive than 2x4s where I look.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 9, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Here is a good thread on such racks: https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/finally-built-my-wine-rack.44954/
> 
> Because you explicitly mentioned efficiency, I will be biased and point you to my own 60-degree ...


How do you make the 60 degree cut? My circular saw only goes 45 maximum.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 9, 2020)

berrycrush said:


> How do you make the 60 degree cut? My circular saw only goes 45 maximum.



You only need to set the saw to 30 degrees. (90 - 30 = 60) Take a look at the detailed drawings in that earlier thread I cited.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 10, 2020)

berrycrush said:


> *@Mcjeff, @**Cellar Vader*
> Where do you get the 1x1s? They are more expensive than 2x4s where I look.



I used 1x2’s and ripped them with my table saw. Yes more than a 2x4.


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks, I just ordered this book. I had written the info from the youtube video mentioned in the thread, but I really need the full directions. I get distracted without them, but I have been setting up to do this. Nice work on the rack.


Mcjeff said:


> the book “The Homebuilt Winery”.


----------



## Mcjeff (Jan 10, 2020)

franc1969 said:


> Thanks, I just ordered this book. I had written the info from the youtube video mentioned in the thread, but I really need the full directions. I get distracted without them, but I have been setting up to do this. Nice work on the rack.



Thanks. I plan to make a full wine cellar in the next house so I kept the jig I made to make more racks. I remember when I put it together I wasn’t sure it made sense, but it worked out well.


----------



## Cellar Vader (Jan 11, 2020)

Mcjeff said:


> I used 1x2’s and ripped them with my table saw. Yes more than a 2x4.


Yes, Ditto here. 
@Mcjeff That rack looks sweet!


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 11, 2020)

Here’s my piece.
(not finished yet. still needs trim on front edges)

60* triangles. 
Each holds 15 bottles. 
The “half” triangles at each corner hold 6 bottles each. 
234 bottles total. 




Getting close to $1.50 per bottle, including lumber, glue, nails, sandpaper, stain, finish, felt feet, steel straps and hardware to anchor to the wall. 
Still cheaper than store-bought. 

Best feature is the minimal footprint: 
15” x 36”


----------



## Ajmassa (Jan 11, 2020)

Random tip for anyone using mobile device or tablets on here (at least for IOS)

The ‘degree’ symbol can be found by holding down on the “0”. 

45°+45°=90°
30°+30°= 60°

Carry on


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2020)

FunkedOut said:


> Here’s my piece.
> (not finished yet. still needs trim on front edges)
> 
> 60* triangles.
> ...



I like it. A lot. I never would have thought of that geometry (triangles instead of diamonds). Nice job.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 11, 2020)

I wish this thread never popped up. Just looking at my racks and seeing so much wasted space is making me want to redo it at 60 degrees.


----------



## Cellar Vader (Jan 11, 2020)

Agreed! You “triangle” guys have really motivated me to incorporate this design into my cellar. I’m already planning it!
These all look great, so thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 11, 2020)

FunkedOut said:


> Here’s my piece.
> (not finished yet. still needs trim on front edges)
> 
> 60* triangles.
> ...


Very impressive. Look forward to seeing it fully loaded


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2020)

Another random factoid (that is relevant to triangular 60 degree bins): If the row of bottles that can fit along one side of the triangle contains _n_ bottles, then the total number of bottles that will fit in the bin is _n_*(_n_+1)/2. (This is called a "triangle number" In math. It is equal to 1+2+3+4+...+_n_.) The possible triangle numbers are: 1, 3, 6, 10, 15, 21, 28 ... 

So when @FunkedOut says that his bins fit 15 bottles, that means there will be 5 bottles along each edge, as 5*(5+1)/2=15. Bordeaux bottles are about 3" diameter, so his bins are at least 15 or 16" on edge.


----------



## montanarick (Jan 12, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> Random tip for anyone using mobile device or tablets on here (at least for IOS)
> 
> The ‘degree’ symbol can be found by holding down on the “0”.
> 
> ...


You can also hold down "Alt+0+1+7+6"


----------



## Cellar Vader (Jan 12, 2020)

montanarick said:


> You can also hold down "Alt+0+1+7+6"


I’ve always used Alt+248 on my PC keyboard.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 12, 2020)

To get an accurate size I placed 16 Burgandy bottles together and made a template leaving 3/8" on two sides for play. The dimensions on the template may not be exact but are pretty close. When I use the trig formula SSS the angle comes out to be 65.392°. When I use SAS and 60° all the sides come to 14". It may be possible the additional 3/8" is the difference.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 12, 2020)

Cellar Vader said:


> I’ve always used Alt+248 on my PC keyboard.



Thanks, I just used it on my last post.


----------



## montanarick (Jan 12, 2020)

Cellar Vader said:


> I’ve always used Alt+248 on my PC keyboard.


Yep - that works too


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 12, 2020)

Cool! I am on a Mac, and I just tried AJ's suggestion. It didn't quite work, as I got: º¡¶§. But then I recognize that the first one alone was what I wanted, º, which is just alt/opt+0.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 12, 2020)

crazy. option+0 works for me too, but only on the number row above the keyboard. if i use the number pad it doesn't take.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Jan 12, 2020)

Used 2 x 4’s and 1 x 4’s. It cost around $20 to make and will hold 70 bottles.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 12, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> To get an accurate size I placed 16 Burgandy bottles together and made a template leaving 3/8" on two sides for play. The dimensions on the template may not be exact but are pretty close. When I use the trig formula SSS the angle comes out to be 65.392°. When I use SAS and 60° all the sides come to 14". It may be possible the additional 3/8" is the difference.



Fred, I am not sure if there is a question here. If you want my opinion, go with theory over (flawed) experiment. Use 60º and make all sides the same length. The slop you are allowing seems appropriate.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 13, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Fred, I am not sure if there is a question here. If you want my opinion, go with theory over (flawed) experiment. Use 60º and make all sides the same length. The slop you are allowing seems appropriate.



Thanks, it was just an observation. I redid it this morning on a larger scale, 60 works and it only made sense it would.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 14, 2020)

> "Rusty Nesmith, ... Used 2 x 4’s and 1 x 4’s. It cost around $20 to make and will hold 70 bottles.


What tool do you use to cut the larger scallops in the back?


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Jan 14, 2020)

berrycrush said:


> What tool do you use to cut the larger scallops in the back?


For the back scallops I used a 3” hole saw. When the pilot bit touched the side of the board I drilled the hole. Same on the front but a 1” hole saw. I used a drill press because it wouldn’t be possible with a hand drill.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 15, 2020)

Another option if one didn't have a drill press is either clamp two 2x4s together or use a 2x8, drill the holes and rip it in half. I would also recommend a hole saw a little larger for Burgandy bottles. Maybe 3.25 or 3.5.


----------



## malfrune (Jan 16, 2020)

Here's the drawings for the one I built. I will say it fits Bordeaux bottles fine, but if you get into the fatter burgundy it gets tighter, champagne does not fit at all. If going this style I'd suggest making a small mock up of maybe 4 squares and testing the bottles you want. 

If using a jig to do the spacers/square bits pick a direction and stay with it, I did a few top to bottom, and a few bottom to top and now there's a couple of rows up top where they don't line up exactly and is really too tight for any but the skinniest bottles.


----------



## franc1969 (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks great with a solid separator, more plywood but more sleek than all stripped wood. I just got the book referred to above- easy plans for how to put the jig together. That's what i really needed, i'll make a rack specifically for the larger bottles i have. The large part of my bottles are burgundy or hock, which need a rack. The bordeaux style are fine in my collection of milk crates. Even the liters fit 16 to a crate, and I don't have to build anything.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 17, 2020)

I am pondering a "ladder design": Two ladder like columns support ladder like shelves. Main materials are 2x4 and furring strips. There will be ample space too fit from Riesling to Champagne. It won't have the sleek look as many above but it is economical in terms material and labor. I am just thinking loud here.


----------



## montanarick (Jan 17, 2020)

malfrune said:


> Here's the drawings for the one I built. I will say it fits Bordeaux bottles fine, but if you get into the fatter burgundy it gets tighter, champagne does not fit at all. If going this style I'd suggest making a small mock up of maybe 4 squares and testing the bottles you want.
> 
> If using a jig to do the spacers/square bits pick a direction and stay with it, I did a few top to bottom, and a few bottom to top and now there's a couple of rows up top where they don't line up exactly and is really too tight for any but the skinniest bottles.


Very nice - what software did you use to make the drawing?


----------



## Fencepost (Jan 17, 2020)

I like the triangles, lots of storage, minimal cuts. @FunkedOut what are the dimensions on your triangles? and what angle do you cut the ends? I assume 60º. How long are the diagonals? It's a nice footprint for the number of bottles... I was thinking about doing half of what you have done... tall and skinny. but would like the dimensions on the diamonds. Thanks.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 17, 2020)

Fencepost said:


> and what angle do you cut the ends? I assume 60º.



I'm not @Fencepost , but I can tell you that it is actually 30º cuts.

You may also be interested in the second paragraph of my post #29: https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/making-wine-racks.70716/page-2#post-744011


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 17, 2020)

Fencepost said:


> I like the triangles, lots of storage, minimal cuts. @FunkedOut what are the dimensions on your triangles? and what angle do you cut the ends? I assume 60º. How long are the diagonals? It's a nice footprint for the number of bottles... I was thinking about doing half of what you have done... tall and skinny. but would like the dimensions on the diamonds. Thanks.


I don't have the drawings in front of me, but the side of each triangle is close to 19".
I used 3.25" as the diameter for the bottles when planning it out.
30º cuts.


----------



## stickman (Jan 17, 2020)

@berrycrush I purchased these racks back in 2002, the ladders were assembled and notched so all I had to do was install the notched horizontal braces using a pneumatic stapler. I'm just posting so you can see how these were made, as I look at them now it's surprising to see how little material is used.


----------



## Vinobeau (Jan 17, 2020)

View attachment 58301

I make these cheap racks. They're cheap because I use scrap wood. The backs and the slats can be cheap paneling cutoffs or damaged panels from Menards or Home Depot. The 1 x 1's can be cut from 2 x 4's or pallets. It is easier if you make a jig to cut the cross in the front end of the 1 x 1's. They are attached in the back with a single screw.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 17, 2020)

Mine are home built, similar to @stickman 's system, 1x2 verticals, 1/2 x 1/2 bottle rests and horizontals.


----------



## malfrune (Jan 18, 2020)

montanarick said:


> Very nice - what software did you use to make the drawing?



Sketchup


----------



## FunkedOut (Jan 18, 2020)

I got to the drawings and pulled all the dimensions you need to work out your rack.
Here they are rounded to the nearest 1/32":



You can just continue stacking these triangles as high as you want to go and figure our the height of side from there.
Top and bottom construction, I used two layers of 3/4" plywood because I built two individual tall and skinny towers first. I then joined them between a top and bottom piece that was full width.
Maybe not the best construction, but I'm just a hack.

Shooting those 2" nails at an angle without missing is for professionals only.
I'd buy some wood putty and a dark stain! 

Speaking of wood and stain...
I sanded and stained each piece prior to gluing them.
Glue is a pretty good stain repellent/blocker.
I still tried to clean up excess glue as much as I could, but I had a safety net of some color underneath.

Danish oil makes a nice easy to apply finish that will not be too glossy and more than enough protection for indoor use. Wipe on, wait 15 minutes, wipe on again, wait 15 minutes, wipe off.


Here is the same drawing with the dimensions in decimal:




I have not made any progress on this. I had to order the trim for the front.
3 attempts and every time, they send the wrong product.
I have enough baseboards and window casing to redo the house, but not a single piece for the wine rack.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 18, 2020)

FunkedOut said:


> I got to the drawings and pulled all the dimensions you need to work out your rack.
> Here they are rounded to the nearest 1/32":



Very Nice!! Excellent work, IMHO.


----------



## montanarick (Jan 18, 2020)

malfrune said:


> Sketchup


Thanks


----------



## bstnh1 (Jan 18, 2020)

montanarick said:


> Yep - that works too


Alt + 0176 works too!


----------



## jburtner (Jan 18, 2020)

Anyone make some carboy racks? I believe that book has plans for those as well - at a slight angle to leave room for the airlock and racking cane access. 

Cheers!
Johann


----------



## dmguptill (Jan 18, 2020)

I built this out of 2x10s for the sides, 2x4s for the horizontals (front and back) and furring strips for the individual bottle holders. Screwed the 2xs together and glued the furring strips in place.

Altogether less than $40, holds over 126 bottles, about $0.30/bottle. It's not much of a looker, but fits the "cheap and efficient" bill.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 18, 2020)

malfrune said:


> Sketchup



Or is it 'Scatsup'?


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 19, 2020)

Boatboy24 said:


> Or is it 'Scatsup'?



It’s never Scatsup.[emoji51]


----------



## Johnd (Jan 19, 2020)

jgmann67 said:


> It’s never Scatsup.[emoji51]



NEVER!


----------



## Mark Bennett (Jan 27, 2020)

My wife is really keeping me busy during my retirement. This is my latest project that I just finished over the weekend. The first picture is the before of the new wine area. The second is the finished project. Final cost of materials including building new wall, wood, nails, screws, stain, polyurethane and brushes was right around $500. Took me about 10 weeks from start to finish.


----------



## Cellar Vader (Jan 27, 2020)

Mark Bennett said:


> My wife is really keeping me busy during my retirement. This is my latest project that I just finished over the weekend. The first picture is the before of the new wine area. The second is the finished project. Final cost of materials including building new wall, wood, nails, screws, stain, polyurethane and brushes was right around $500. Took me about 10 weeks from start to finish.


VERY nice!


----------



## montanarick (Jan 27, 2020)

Mark Bennett said:


> My wife is really keeping me busy during my retirement. This is my latest project that I just finished over the weekend. The first picture is the before of the new wine area. The second is the finished project. Final cost of materials including building new wall, wood, nails, screws, stain, polyurethane and brushes was right around $500. Took me about 10 weeks from start to finish.


Very nice.


----------



## montanarick (Jan 27, 2020)

Started on my wine rack this past weekend - here's a pic of the base unit dry assembled in my workshop. Next I'll be putting together ladder racks to set on top of the base diamond rack. Diamonds are essentially 14" boxes which will hold a dozen standard size bordeaux or burgundy bottles. Dimensions are 104.25" long by 43.25" tall, and the rack is entirely made using 8-10' 1x12's. Basic concept came from "The Homebuilt Winery" with some tweaking.

I originally wanted to create a separate wine cellar by dividing our basement utility room in half that would have entailed installing a new wall and ceiling but my b3tter half talked me out of it. So, the compromise is to just make a wall of racks. It should work just fine but won't have the charm of a separate "cellar"

future updates will show the completed project. If anyone has specific questions, please feel free to ask


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 27, 2020)

montanarick said:


> Diamonds are essentially 14" boxes which will hold a dozen standard size bordeaux or burgundy bottles.
> 
> If anyone has specific questions, please feel free to ask



Looks nice!

I am a little confused about fitting 12 bottles... How are you planning to arrange them? I would have figured it would fit 16. I don't see a way for the capacity NOT to be a square (9. 16, 25...)


----------



## montanarick (Jan 28, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> I am a little confused about fitting 12 bottles... How are you planning to arrange them? I would have figured it would fit 16. I don't see a way for the capacity NOT to be a square (9. 16, 25...)


You may be entirely correct, but I haven't put it together yet (still needs to be varnished and brought in from workshop). I do have some prefabricated box cubbies that i had gotten from Lowes years ago; the square boxes measure 11-1/2"x11-1/2" and they hold 12 bottles but very tightly. Once I have things installed, I'll update my post


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jan 28, 2020)

Mark Bennett said:


> My wife is really keeping me busy during my retirement. This is my latest project that I just finished over the weekend. The first picture is the before of the new wine area. The second is the finished project. Final cost of materials including building new wall, wood, nails, screws, stain, polyurethane and brushes was right around $500. Took me about 10 weeks from start to finish.


Really nice looking wine rack. Did you have a blueprint to start ? Like to get a copy if you had one.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 29, 2020)

dmguptill said:


> I built this out of 2x10s for the sides, 2x4s for the horizontals (front and back) and furring strips for the individual bottle holders. Screwed the 2xs together and glued the furring strips in place.
> 
> Altogether less than $40, holds over 126 bottles, about $0.30/bottle. It's not much of a looker, but fits the "cheap and efficient" bill.
> 
> View attachment 58318


That is what I am thinking, except I will make each layer deeper and flip them upside down. I will put them together mostly using nail gun.


----------



## berrycrush (Feb 4, 2020)

Two layers in, many to go. About 2-case capacity per layer, 4-case if double stacking.


----------



## dmguptill (Feb 7, 2020)

Clever design, berrycrush, from a space optimization standpoint. Using the space "inside" the 2x4s to hold the bottles. Though, it looks like it would be a bit tight to slide bottles in without hitting the row above. Perhaps that's just the angle in the picture.


----------



## montanarick (Feb 7, 2020)

After a week of working in the shop cutting pieces to size and building ladders (25), and a couple of days of putting things together, here is the finished product.


----------



## Mcjeff (Feb 7, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Wolfhound (Feb 7, 2020)

dmguptill said:


> I built this out of 2x10s for the sides, 2x4s for the horizontals (front and back) and furring strips for the individual bottle holders. Screwed the 2xs together and glued the furring strips in place.
> 
> Altogether less than $40, holds over 126 bottles, about $0.30/bottle. It's not much of a looker, but fits the "cheap and efficient" bill.
> 
> View attachment 58318



I really like the look of this. I may have to copy it.


----------



## montanarick (Feb 7, 2020)

Mcjeff said:


> Looks good!


Thanks


----------



## dmguptill (Feb 7, 2020)

Wolfhound said:


> I really like the look of this. I may have to copy it.


Thanks. I'm really happy with it, and it was pretty easy to build. Copy away.


----------



## FunkedOut (Mar 7, 2020)

Took me a while to finish it up, but finally got my rack I to action:



Not sure why it’s clocked. I’ll fix it later on my desktop.
Thanks for taking care of that @Ajmassa !
I noticed you brightened it up a little too.

You inspired me to break out Photoshop and fix that perspective:
(if only I was as good with the wood )
I love the way it came out though.
They say woodworking is all about how you hide your mistakes.
There's a ton in this piece that are not obvious when you're drinking!



(I'm leaving the original up for posterity)


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 7, 2020)

FunkedOut said:


> Took me a while to finish it up, but finally got my rack I to action:
> View attachment 59224
> 
> 
> Not sure why it’s clocked. I’ll fix it later on my desktop.



I got you. [emoji6]


----------



## Mark Bennett (May 29, 2020)

Darrell Hawley said:


> Really nice looking wine rack. Did you have a blueprint to start ? Like to get a copy if you had one.


sorry it has taken so long to get back to you. I did not have a blue print to start. Just went with the measurements of the area, and designed the wine rack around that. The spacing of the cubbies is 3.5" by 3.5" with a depth of 11.5".


----------



## Mark Bennett (May 29, 2020)

Well, I am hoping that our little wine sanctuary area is finally done. My wife put the final(?) touches to it yesterday and this is how things are looking.


----------

